# New baby chickie!



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

The first chick to hatch on our farm hatched this morning! She/he is a Wyandotte mix. Yay!








Doodlehike in Elmwood, TN

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some of the littles!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Too cute !!!


Current flock: 111


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Awwwww, they are all so cute! Love the mamma and chick pics!!!


----------



## tammy (May 3, 2013)

Awwwww..... How adorable!!!! My first chick is hatching as we speak. I can hear it peeping








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

